# Combat Heroes



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

Please invest a few minutes and view the YouTube video linked below.

This features our local Combat Veterans participating with Project Healing Waters Fly Fishing and Central Texas Fly Fishers.

Merry Christmas to you all.

Blake is a Purple Heart awarded, combat veteran. His friend Patrick, is a veteran combat medic. Both men attend Texas State University in San Marcos.
Gordon, Scott, and I joined them . . . . along with Project Healing Waters Fly Fishers operational leader, Dave Gill, for a video shoot last week.
Bob Calvert, with "Talking With Heroes", an internet based talk show, produced the show featuring our local program. Also, the great work of PHWFF was promoted on a national level.
Please invest a few minutes to view this inspirational video.


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

Wow awesome work y'all do Mike and thank you for sharing and for your service! I couldn't find anything on PHWFF in Houston, is there a reason for that? Seems like with the Texas Fly Fishers group here it'd be something they could spearhead. I'm not a member of TFF, just curious.


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

southpaw said:


> Wow awesome work y'all do Mike and thank you for sharing and for your service! I couldn't find anything on PHWFF in Houston, is there a reason for that? Seems like with the Texas Fly Fishers group here it'd be something they could spearhead. I'm not a member of TFF, just curious.


I am not aware of a Houston PHWFF program.

Anyone can start a program. We will help. At least . . . . . check it out.

This is a much needed outreach to our wounded and injured military men and women.

We all know the healing benefits of being outdoors with a fly rod in our hands.

This is the most rewarding work you can imagine.


----------

